# Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2



## uer (26. Februar 2006)

Einige nutzen die Phase des suchend auf Dorsch mit dem Ausgleich von verloren gegangener Körperflüssigkeiten welche sich bald als sehr wichtig erweisen sollte. 
http://img521.*ih.us/img521/7510/rgenl167ei.jpg

Die Uhr war wohl so gegen halb eins und der Kapitän und seine Frau waren ganz aufgeregt. 
Sie hatten wohl einen Schwarm Dorsche gefunden und wie sich später rausstellen sollte war für einen Schwarm.
Das erste Ablassen brachte für alle, aber wirklich für alle Fisch. Stelleweise wurden die Pilker schon im Mittelwasser genommen und nun begann ein angeln welches ich selber bis jetzt ganz selten auf der Ostsee erleben durfte.

http://img500.*ih.us/img500/3728/rgenl173qv.jpghttp://img521.*ih.us/img521/4679/rgenl188gj.jpg
http://img521.*ih.us/img521/249/rgenl199oy.jpg
http://img500.*ih.us/img500/2091/rgenl201mh.jpg
http://img521.*ih.us/img521/9085/rgenl216ug.jpg
http://img521.*ih.us/img521/8632/rgenl224zj.jpg

Dadurch das wir nun fast Windstille hatten und wohl etwas Glück mit der Drift, wir trieben wohl immer mit dem jagenden Schwarm, kam Dorsch um Dorsch an Deck so ging es über einer Stunde, bis der Kapitän zum Aufbruch hupte. 
http://img500.*ih.us/img500/6447/rgenl250gb.jpg

Wir hatten uns so in einen Rausch geangelt, dass wir es nicht verstehen konnten das nun Schluss sein sollte. Aber bei einem Rundblick konnte man sehen - eigentlich waren alle mehr als zufrieden mit ihrer Ausbeute und ich erst recht. 
http://img500.*ih.us/img500/8409/rgenl249oj.jpg

Wir hatten mit 3 Mann ca 120 Stk Dorsche mit einem Durchschnittsgewicht von 3 pfd gefangen und das schwerste Stück arbeit stand noch vor uns, besser gesagt vor Marko (uer1). 
http://img140.*ih.us/img140/7199/rgenl266yu.jpg
Da ich im April nach Steigen mit zwei Boardies fliegen und ich meine ganzen Sachen komplett schon verschickt habe, auch mein Filetiermesser musste Marko unser 96 Dorsche alleine sauber machen. 
http://img145.*ih.us/img145/458/rgenl272di.jpg, http://img145.*ih.us/img145/8356/rgenl286ql.jpg, http://img145.*ih.us/img145/5451/rgenl299lt.jpg

Beim filetieren der Fische wurde selbstverständlich nochmals durchgezählt - unser Ergebnis 15 Angler haben genau 396 Dorsche der Ostsee entnommen. Die ca. 40 - 50 untermaßigen Dorsche wurden so schonen wie möglichst zurück gesetzt, wobei leider nicht alle überlebten. Auf der Rückfahrt durfte ich mir noch ein en Bilderbogen der Rügenland anschauen wo man die richtig kapitalen Dorsch verewigt hat. Es war schön zu sehen das man auch in unseren Gewässern mit dem richtigen Kutter und etwas Glück Dorsche von 15- 25 pfd fangen kann und wie ich sehen konnte wohl hauptsächlich im Sommer.

Nach guter 2 stündiger Fahrt sind wir gegen 16 Uhr kaputt aber glücklich im Hafen von Saßnitz wieder eingetroffen. Auf dieser 10 stündigen Fahrt habe ich mal wieder gute Angelkollegen aus Hamburg, Berlin, der Uckermark u. Templin kennen lernen dürfen u. ich hoffe mal irgendeinen von diesen Jungs wieder treffen zu dürfen.

Die Rückfahrt war leider nicht so berauschend, da in der Zeit die wir auf dem Wasser waren Rügen zum Seuchengebiet erklärt wurde und wir über eine Stunde am Rügendamm im Stau gestanden haben.

Abschließend muss ich sagen - ein super Wochenende mit guten fangerfolgen und die Rügenland ist als Kutter weiter zu empfehlen. #6 

#h


----------



## Knurrhahn (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

und ich war nicht dabei:c :c :c


----------



## Tyron (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Alter Falter, da habt ihr ja wirklich volle Granate zugeschlagen.
Ganz ganz digges Petri!


----------



## HD4ever (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

"musste Marko unser 96 Dorsche alleine sauber machen." .....

das hast du ja schlau angestellt mit dem verschicken des Messers !!!    :m wie lang hat der arme gebraucht ???   :q
aber Glückwunsch zu dem Fangerfolg !!! sowas kommt ja nicht all zu oft vor ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Petri Heil zu Euren tollen Fängen! :q

Und vielen Dank für diesen kurzweiligen Zweiteiler!


----------



## Reisender (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

So ein Tag der sollte nie Vergehn........:m :m :m :m 

Na da sage ich mal einen guten und gesegneten Appetit !!!!! #6


----------



## SuperMario (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Wenn die Story mal nicht 'nen Kallauer zum Rosenmontag war ... :q :q :q 



|schild-g an die fleißigen Fänger und mein Beileid dem armen Filetierer |uhoh: . 
Vielen Dank für diesen schönen Zweiteiler, uer #6 .


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Toller Bericht, Danke. #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Ein dickes Petri auch von mir#6


----------



## Hummer (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Da habt ihr ja einen super Tag gehabt! :m
Eigentlich wollte ich ja nicht mehr auf den Kutter - aber wenn ich das so lese...

Petri

Hummer


----------



## uer (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

also mal zu erst,

der bericht is nich so schön geworden mit den bildern wie ichs gedacht habe, war mein erster hier so mit den bildern, aber man lernt ja nie aus und der nächste sieht bestimmt besser aus :q 



			
				hd4ever schrieb:
			
		

> "musste Marko unser 96 Dorsche alleine sauber machen." .....
> 
> das hast du ja schlau angestellt mit dem verschicken des Messers !!!  :m *wie lang hat der arme gebraucht ???* :q
> aber Glückwunsch zu dem Fangerfolg !!! sowas kommt ja nicht all zu oft vor ...


 der is geübt mit dem filetieren - ne gute halbe stunde und die fische waren verarbeitet,



			
				hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Da habt ihr ja einen super Tag gehabt! :m
> Eigentlich wollte ich ja nicht mehr auf den Kutter - *aber wenn ich das so lese...*
> 
> Petri


 *..... könnte man doch mal ein boardietreffen auf der östlichen ostsee machen* #6 

#h


----------



## der_Jig (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

netter bericht und tolle fotos...


aber mal im ernst, du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass eure durschnittsgröße 3pfund war... das ist in mein augen ziemlich weit hergeholt... die meisten deiner fische sehen so aus, als wären sie wirklich knapp maßig... es sei denn die kiste ist 1,50m x 1,0m... 

naja, will das hier nicht schlecht reden...
bin auch nicht neidisch oder so, finde nur, dass man bei den tatsachen bleiben sollte...

aber ich bin mir sicher, dass ihr einen genialen tag auf see hattet und es bald wiederholen wollt...

schönen gruß


----------



## uer (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

#h der_jig 





			
				der_jig schrieb:
			
		

> aber mal im ernst, du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass eure durschnittsgröße 3pfund war... das ist in mein augen ziemlich weit hergeholt... die meisten deiner fische sehen so aus, als wären sie wirklich knapp maßig... es sei denn die kiste ist 1,50m x 1,0m...


ich habe nicht jeden einzelnen fische gemessen und gewogen :q aber schon den einen oder anderen  
der größere dorsch im anhang hatte eine länge von 70cm, der größte war ganz knapp 80cm, ein gutes drittel des fangs aufen kutter hatte diese größe und da ich eigentlich schon fast mein ganzes leben angeln gehe glaube ich DURCHSCHNITT 3pfd wiegt,:g  



> *bin auch nicht neidisch oder so*, finde nur, dass man bei den tatsachen bleiben sollte...


*glaub ich dir sogar* - ich und alle anderen 14 mitangler sehn es so als tatsache an #6 

übrigens - die frau vom kaptän hat strengstens drauf geachtet das die dorsche ein gutes MINDESMASS hatten, also mindestens immer eine *obere *Fischkistenbreite, 

#h - :s


----------



## uer (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

uuuuups, hab doch das bild vergessen 

#h


----------



## Pete (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

na, endlich gibts mal n büschen input zu dem famosen tag...tolle bilder und bestimmt für alle ein unvergessliches erlebnis...tja, der käptn is unumstritten einer der füchse der ostsee schlechthin...auch wenn die anfahrt manchmal ein wenig zeit in anspruch nimmt, der fang stimmt meistens...

danke, jan!!!

(so, und nu lass uns endlich den rüssel in richtung norden ausrichten...in sechs wochen geit dat endlich los...haste alle verfügbaren seekarten schon mal abgecheckt???)


tja, freunde des guten ostsee-dorsches...es wirklich mal an der zeit, mal ein extrem-east-german-big-boat-fishing für interessierte anzuberaumen...bin für nächsten herbst (november), um dann mal die rügenland mit zwei händen voller begeisterter vollzumachen...so weit muss man bei dem schiff sicher vorausdenken, denn die is fast immer an den wochenenden gut gebucht...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> tja, freunde des guten ostsee-dorsches...es wirklich mal an der zeit, mal ein extrem-east-german-big-boat-fishing für interessierte anzuberaumen...bin für nächsten herbst (november), um dann mal die rügenland mit zwei händen voller begeisterter vollzumachen...so weit muss man bei dem schiff sicher vorausdenken, denn die is fast immer an den wochenenden gut gebucht...


 
DABEI!!!!
Moin erstmal!!#h 
 Den Vorschlag find ich RICHTIG GENIAL!!!
Ich hab schon bei der Boardiekuttertour für den Osten gestimmt!!! Was daraus geworden ist, sieht man ja ...
Ich war schon ca 9876 mal auf der Ostsee vor HH/Fehmarn oder Kiel zum Pilken, aber noch nie von Rügen aus!!! Also mit mir könnt Ihr zu 100% rechnen wenn der endgültige Termin für mich passt!!!


----------



## Pete (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

genau solche leute wie dich finde ich echt ok...
mit der boardie-kudder-tour-verlegung gen osten hats ja (leider) nicht geklappt, aber die einstellung deinerseits ist die, die uns im gegenseitigen kennenlernen immer noch ein büschen fehlt...wie oft sind wir brandenburger, sachsen und thüringer etc. nach s/h gekommen, wenn die da zum aufbruch getrommelt haben...viel zu wenige kennen weder rügen, geschweige denn sassnitz aus eigenem erleben...


leude...die insel is dat schönste, was der norden überhaupt zu bieten hat (ok....nach langeland...:l )


----------



## Skorpion (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Geile Bilder, Ruten krumm  #6 und gute Fänge so will man es sehen. Petri zur erfolgreicher Kuttertour#6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

@Pete
Yo, das stimmt!!! Ihr aus´m Osten kommt immer schön zu uns an die S-H Küste getigert und von "Uns" kommt nie mal einer auf die Idee zum Marsch gen Osten zu blasen... warum nur|kopfkrat ;+ |kopfkrat ... Ist es vielleicht euer Küstenschein der viele abschreckt???... Naja, iss ja auch egal also zurück zum Thema...
Ich spiele schon lange mit dem Gedanken mal gen Osten zum Pilken zu fahren,mir hängen unsere Kutter hier fast "schon zum Halse raus". 
Zumal einer meiner besten Angelfreunde aus Berlin kommt und mir schon so viel von der Küste Meck-Pomm´s vorgeschwärmt hat, das wir unser alljährliches Fehmarntreffen (wie auch sonst, ER kommt zu UNS  ) mal in den Osten verlegen wollen. 
Du siehst das Interesse ist da (bei mir zumindest) mal im Osten auf Fischjagd zu gehen. Müssen wir nur noch ein paar mehr Leudz davon zu überzeugen das dat juuuut iss:q #g


----------



## uer (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

morjens dorschjaeger75#h 

bin zwar nich der pete aber antworten tu ich trotzdem mal 


> "Uns" kommt nie mal einer auf die Idee zum Marsch gen Osten zu blasen... warum nur|kopfkrat ;+ |kopfkrat ... *Ist es vielleicht euer Küstenschein der viele abschreckt???...*


ich kann nich glauben das ne boardiekuttertour an nem schein der 5 euro pro tag oder 20 fürs ganze jahr scheitern soll, alleine deine anfahrt kostet ein vielfaches |supergri 





> Du siehst das Interesse ist da (bei mir zumindest) mal im Osten auf Fischjagd zu gehen. *Müssen wir nur noch ein paar mehr Leudz davon zu überzeugen das dat juuuut iss*:q


ich glaube 15 angler sollte man zusammen bekommen denn mehr gehn nich drauf,

@pete 





			
				pete schrieb:
			
		

> .*tja, der käptn is unumstritten einer der füchse der ostsee schlechthin...*auch wenn die anfahrt manchmal ein wenig zeit in anspruch nimmt, der fang stimmt meistens...


ja dat is er, auch wenn dat paar (käpten+sin fru) etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig sind, aber es gibt da noch nen 2ten sehr guten mitspieler - sein lehrling - herr speck auch der is mehr wie #6 
ich fahre lieber etwas länger gen dorschgründe (fahr ja auch nach norwegen :q ) als wenn ich auf der ostsee rumtreibe und nicht die chanse habe was zu fangen,

#h


----------



## Pete (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

ja, mutter gräning is nicht von schlechten eltern...wenn sie einmal böse guckt, steht der kahn stramm...er selbst redet ja nicht viel....von nem neuen weiß ich nix...früher war der dackel der dritte mann


----------



## uer (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*



			
				pete schrieb:
			
		

> von nem neuen weiß ich nix...*früher war der dackel der dritte* *mann*


is es immer noch, dat is wohl käptens spürnase|supergri  ,
dat is der kaptein der tietverdriew, is das zweite schiff mit ner suuuuper spürnase (aber ohne hund) aber auch leider immer sehr lange im voraus ausgebucht - dat frühjahr is wohl schon komplett wech   

piet scheib mir mal ab wann du telefonisch erreichbar bist, muss mit dir nochmal |bla: 

#h


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Moin Moin Uer und Pete!!!
Erstmal Sorry Uer das wir Deinen Berichtethread hier ein wenig Offtopic benutzen!!!|supergri  Hast nen feinen Bericht über einen Traumpilktag getippselt!!! Nen DICKES PETRI von mir an dieser Stelle!!!! 
So, nun aber wieder zum Offtopic|supergri |supergri 
15Mann?!? das ja überschaubar!!!|supergri |supergri  Also wenn der Termin wirklich in den November fällt, könnte ich mit 3-4 Mann dabei sein.Denn bis 15.10 ist bei uns die Campingsaison auf Fehmarn. Danach sind die Wochenenden wieder zur freien Verfügung|supergri |supergri 
 Lohnt es sich da überhaupt noch nen Aufruf hier zu starten oder wollen wir das einfach so durchziehen?? Denn Ihr werdet ja sicherlich auch nicht alleine anreisen oder |supergri ?? Bekommen wir da nich so schon 15 Leudz zusammen??
Wie siehts denn mit Terminen zu der Zeit (November) auf der Rügenland aus?? und was kost der Spass eigentlich??


----------



## sunny (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*



			
				uer schrieb:
			
		

> der is geübt mit dem filetieren - ne gute halbe stunde und die fische waren verarbeitet


 
Also das hätte ich gern gesehen|supergri . 96 Dorsche in büschen mehr als ner halben Stunde. Ich bin ja auch recht fix beim Filitieren, aber das übersteigt meine Fähigkeiten bei weitem. 

Hat dein Kumpel acht Arme, oder was  ?




			
				uer schrieb:
			
		

> *..... könnte man doch mal ein boardietreffen auf der östlichen ostsee machen* #6



Setz mich bitte sofort auf die Interessentenliste. Ne tolle Idee#6 .


----------



## uer (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

@ dorschjäger





> *Lohnt es sich da überhaupt noch nen Aufruf hier zu starten* oder wollen wir das einfach so durchziehen?? Denn Ihr werdet ja sicherlich auch nicht alleine anreisen oder |supergri ?? Bekommen wir da nich so schon 15 Leudz zusammen??


*dorschjäger ich glaube schon,* hätte da solche idee, werd die mal mit pete u. einige andere besprechen,
bekomme selber aus dem stegreif 5mann zusammen, 





> Wie siehts denn mit Terminen zu der Zeit (November) auf der Rügenland aus?? und was kost der Spass eigentlich??


kann ich nicht sagen, müsste ich nachfragen, aber wie heißt es immer so schön - der frühe vogel fängt den wurm |rolleyes die kutterausfahrt kostet zur zeit 35 euronen ohne essen u. trinken, 



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Hat dein Kumpel acht Arme, oder was  ?


es war nich handgestoppt:g , aber ich hatte grad so mein rostocker bier aus (wie lange trinkt man wohl an nem halben liter bei 4 grad +) u. der marko war fast schon fertig|rolleyes der hats ebend gelernt,

*übrigens nich das es den anschein hat ich hab nichts gemacht, ick hab ihm nen jägermeister und ein bier ausgegeben, hab die filets gewaschen u. eingepackt - is doch auch arbeit oder nich* |kopfkrat |sagnix :q 

#h


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Moin Moin Männers!!
Also von mir aus kann die Planung konkrete Formen annehmen!!!! Ich hab das heute schonmal mit meinem besten Freund besprochen und er war sofort Feuer und Flamme von der Idee!!!#6  Schliesslich hat er auch noch nie auf Rügen gefischt. Um meinen Freund aus Berlin mach ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen das er mitkommt. Der ist heiss wie nen Grillbrikett auf´s fischen, egal ob Fehmarn oder Rügen:q :q !!! D.h. wir würden 100%ig schonmal mit 3 Leuten den Weg nach Rügen antreten!!! vielleicht sogar 4. Und wenn ich hier schon wieder sehe das Olaf (sunny) auch schon schweres Interesse angekündigt hat, und der Weg von Ihm nach Rügen quasi an unserer Haustür vorbeiführt:q :q , wären wir schonmal zu 4 bzw. 5.
Da Rügen für uns natürlich nicht mal eben um die Ecke liegt, würden wir auch schon am Donnerstagabend anreisen und bis Sonntag bleiben. Schliesslich wollen wir Rügen ja auch noch Watfischender bzw. Brandungsangelnder Weise erkunden!!!
Also immer her mit Terminen zu unserem "Eastgermanbigboatmeeting":q 

@sunny
Solltest Du dich wirklich entschliessen den weiten Weg nach Rügen anzutreten, könnte ich Dir anbieten, Dich uns anzuschliessen. Da wir vorraussichtlich mit 3 Campingbullis und somit max. 6Schlafplätzen anreisen, wird für Dich bei guter Führung:q :q  sicherlich nen Schlafplatz über sein!!!


----------



## sunny (2. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> @sunny
> Solltest Du dich wirklich entschliessen den weiten Weg nach Rügen anzutreten, könnte ich Dir anbieten, Dich uns anzuschliessen. Da wir vorraussichtlich mit 3 Campingbullis und somit max. 6Schlafplätzen anreisen, wird für Dich bei guter Führung:q :q  sicherlich nen Schlafplatz über sein!!!



Vom Prinzip her bin ich dabei. Muss nur wissen wann und so. Das mit dem Schlafplatz behalten wir ggf. fest im Auge . Aber gute Führung kannste vergessen:q.

Wie lange fährt man denn nach Rügen?

Hast du eigentlich meine PN bezgl. dem 15.05. bekommen;+ ? Frage nur, weil du noch nicht geantwortet hast.


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

November ist ja auch eine super Zeit für Hecht und Zander
bei euch da oben.  |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (2. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Wir könnten uns beim ersten mal ja evtl. auch bei Knurri in Meschendorf einnisten. Da hätte jeder nur ein Teil der Strecke zurück zu legen. Boote und Unterkünfte sind vorhanden.

Und Knurri hätte bestimmt auch nichts dagegen . Gelle.


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> genau solche leute wie dich finde ich echt ok...
> mit der boardie-kudder-tour-verlegung gen osten hats ja (leider) nicht geklappt, aber die einstellung deinerseits ist die, die uns im gegenseitigen kennenlernen immer noch ein büschen fehlt...wie oft sind wir brandenburger, sachsen und thüringer etc. nach s/h gekommen, wenn die da zum aufbruch getrommelt haben...viel zu wenige kennen weder rügen, geschweige denn sassnitz aus eigenem erleben...
> 
> 
> leude...die insel is dat schönste, was der norden überhaupt zu bieten hat (ok....nach langeland...:l )



Gibt es für eurer Vorhaben schon ein Thema? Ich hätte auch Lust mal vor Rügen zu pilken :m:m:m....... Immer bei mir vor der Haustür zu fischen wird auf Dauer langweilig :q:q:q


----------



## Skorpion (2. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich hätte auch Lust mal vor Rügen zu pilken :m............ Immer bei mir vor der Haustür zu fischen wird auf Dauer langweilig



geht mir genauso, immer die gleichen Gebiete|rolleyes 
Sunny`s Idee mit Meschendorf kann ich nur Unterschtützen Mann kann sich mit der Zeit immer weiter in den Osten vorarbeiten|supergri  Ich fahre auch nur bis zu Wismarer Bucht. Gegen ein paar KM`s wieter hätte ich nichts dagegen und Fahrgemeinschaften würden auch die Spritkosten senken....#6


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Sicherlich würde der Knurri sich freuen, wenn ihr den mal besucht.
Aber ich denke das was der olle Seebär (Pete) da plant ist doch ein anderer Schuh.
Sollten wir nicht vermischen.
Wenn ich es zeitlich hin bekomme werde ich auf Rügen mit dabei sein.
Ansonsten findet ihr mich in Mesche.#h 

Gruß Knurri


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Moin!

Sollte ein Boardietreffen bei Knurri statt finden wär ich sehr interessiert!

Knurri organisiäh doch mal wat! :q Aber bitte erst nach dem 10.06


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Sooo, ich buddel den Thread mal wieder an die frische Luft der ersten Seite.
Zum einen weil sich der Bericht so legger liest und zum anderen weil sich da im Anhang nen Event anbahnen könnte auf das ich RICHTIG BÖGGE hab!!!!


----------



## Esox Georg (11. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Echt wohl ein toller Tag gewesen,
drei Kumpel`s von mir und der Angelhändler meines Vertrauens waren auch dabei.Ich selber wollte nicht mitfahren, weil ich zwei Wochen vorher auch raus war und da lag der gesamte Kutterfang c.a. bei 20(aber ein andere Kutter).
:c 
Na ja pech haben alle mal. Aber laut Erzählungen hat die Rügenland und seine Angler drei Tage später keinen einzigen Dorsch rausgezogen!!
Wie geht das ?!?
;+


----------



## uer (11. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

hi esox georg #h 

erst mal ein herzliches |welcome: on board hier, ich hoffe und bin da auch sicher du findest hier viele geile tipps u. infos zu deinem hobby,

solch eine tag 





> .... hat die Rügenland und seine Angler drei Tage später keinen einzigen Dorsch rausgezogen


wird man nicht immer haben aber die gibs - wirste bestimmt auch shon erlebt haben, einen tag wie doll gefangen und anderen tag niiiiiiiichts,

*@ dorschjaeger75, Skorpion, Sunny, Sylverpasi und all die noch interesse haben, *

*soll ich mal was ankurbeln*

#h - :s


----------



## robi_N (11. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

hammer da habt ihr aber einiges gefangen wa!

ich muss auch mal wieder auf nen kutter!

ich will aber ich habe keine zeit! :c


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Jau wenn mehr Interesse besteht, dann könnte ich mehr doch durchaus vorstellen, da hoch zu eiern...#6


----------



## Esox Georg (12. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Hast ja recht UER !!
Aber wie sche... dat is weißt ja bestimmt auch,
wenn vorher rausgefahren bist und eher nee magere Ausbeute hattest!!
Danach war ich noch mal raus und war mit 6 wirklich zufrieden,
|rolleyes 
da die meisten nur mit 1-3 bedient wurden.(das war mit der Brigitte am 3.März).Dorsch war ja da, nur konnte man sie nicht zum beissen bewegen, was einige geharkte bewiesen.

*Na dann nochen schönen Sonntag !!!*


----------



## SuperMario (13. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*



			
				uer schrieb:
			
		

> *@ dorschjaeger75, Skorpion, Sunny, Sylverpasi und all die noch interesse haben, *
> 
> *soll ich mal was ankurbeln*
> 
> #h - :s


*JA, kurbel mal ...*
So, da es jetzt ja doch etwas Genaueres wird, will ich mein Interesse hierzu auch mal bekunden. Da ich ja zur BKT06 im Urlaub in Norge verweile, hätte ich schon Interesse an einer "Ersatz"-BKT in den östlichen Gefilden :q.

Also Uer, mich kannst du auch dazu zählen, falls es vom Termin her passen sollte #6


----------



## FishHunterBLN (13. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Hallo Pete,
was für 'ne geile Idee#6 !
mich und Rolf kannst Du auch schon mal einplanen!
Gruß Torsten|wavey:


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*



			
				uer schrieb:
			
		

> *@ dorschjaeger75, Skorpion, Sunny, Sylverpasi und all die noch interesse haben, *
> 
> *soll ich mal was ankurbeln*
> 
> #h - :s


 
JAAAAAA!!!! 
Ich/Wir wären dann mit 3Mann dabei wenn der Termin in den hier schon gefallenen November fällt!!! Hab das schon mit meinen Leuten bequatscht und alle waren begeistert von der Idee!!!!


----------



## sunny (15. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*



			
				uer schrieb:
			
		

> *@ dorschjaeger75, Skorpion, Sunny, Sylverpasi und all die noch interesse haben, *
> 
> *soll ich mal was ankurbeln*
> 
> #h - :s



Das ist ja eine der dümmsten Frage, die ich in letzter Zeit gelesen habe :q .

Kurbel was das Zeug hält|wavey: . Ich hoffe der Termin passt.


----------



## Yupii (15. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

ooooohhhh, da muss ich ja auch mit, weil sunny kann man nicht alleine so weit weg in die neuen Bundesländer lassen:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (15. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> ooooohhhh, da muss ich ja auch mit, weil sunny kann man nicht alleine so weit weg in die neuen Bundesländer lassen:q:q:q




Ooooohhhh nöööö, du bist ja schlimmer als meinen Mutter|gr: :q .

Worker one kommt bestimmt auch mit.


----------



## Yupii (15. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ooooohhhh nöööö, du bist ja schlimmer als meinen Mutter|gr: :q .
> 
> Worker one kommt bestimmt auch mit.


wenns denn sein muss:q
er kann wohl auch nicht ohne uns


----------



## worker_one (15. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> wenns denn sein muss:q
> er kann wohl auch nicht ohne uns



Watn hier los|kopfkrat

Ich weiß zwar (noch) nicht worums geht, aber ich bin dabei.:m  (vorausgesetzt es geht ums angeln.......)


----------



## worker_one (15. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Sooooo.................
Jetzt hab ichs auch gelesen. :g
Und da bin ich aber so was von dabei!!!!:m


----------



## Yupii (15. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Sooooo.................
> Jetzt hab ichs auch gelesen. :g
> Und da bin ich aber so was von dabei!!!!:m


das haben sunny und ich auch befürchtet..:q:q


----------



## sunny (16. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> das haben sunny und ich auch befürchtet..:q:q



Das trifft den Nagel so ziemlich auf den Kopf.:q  Schön das du dabei bist worker one#6 .


----------



## worker_one (16. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Lehnt euch mal nicht so weit über die Reling:g
Das kann in eurem ALTER!!!!! gefährlich werden|uhoh::q:q:q


----------



## sunny (16. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Lehnt euch mal nicht so weit über die Reling:g
> Das kann in eurem ALTER!!!!! gefährlich werden|uhoh::q:q:q



Noch so'ne Aufmerksamkeit und du fährst im Kofferraum zum Makrelen angeln|rolleyes .


----------



## Yupii (16. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Lehnt euch mal nicht so weit über die Reling:g
> Das kann in eurem ALTER!!!!! gefährlich werden|uhoh::q:q:q


sach mal Baby, Du bist ganz schön aufmüpfig|supergri, mit Deiner Klappe passt Du aber auch auf die Anhängerkupplung:q:q


----------



## sunny (16. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> sach mal Baby, Du bist ganz schön aufmüpfig|supergri, mit Deiner Klappe passt Du aber auch auf die Anhängerkupplung:q:q



Nix mit der Klappe#d , ich kenne da jemanden, der ist nebenberuflich Afterstrecker . Das wird nen Erlebnis, das vergisst unser "Baby" nie:q


----------



## Yupii (16. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Nix mit der Klappe#d , ich kenne da jemanden, der ist nebenberuflich Afterstrecker . Das wird nen Erlebnis, das vergisst unser "Baby" nie:q


Du kennst ja richtig interessante Leute, da kann ja unser Baby noch dazulernen:q:q


----------



## worker_one (16. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Pfui:v
Seid ihr gemeine Menschen Und nennt mich nicht Baby, ihr Alten Säcke:q

Ach übrigens Sunny......hab ich schon erwähnt das ich Ende April nach Langeland fahre:m HEHEHE.............


----------



## sunny (16. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Ach übrigens Sunny......hab ich schon erwähnt das ich Ende April nach Langeland fahre:m HEHEHE.............



Der war böse, richtig böse|krach: . 


Hätte von mir sein können:q . Und du nennst mich nen gemeinen Menschen. Tststs.

Wieder ein Entschuldigungs#g mehr für mich. Das haste jetzt davon.


----------



## derfischangler (21. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Das ergebnis kann ich eigentlich toppen-und zwar mehrere Male im letzten Jahr, soll ich mal Beweisfotos reinstellen. Allerdings war ich solo draußen.
2005 war ein super Dorsch-Jahr. Freue mich aber mit Dir.


----------



## Wulli (22. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Noch so'ne Aufmerksamkeit und du fährst im Kofferraum zum Makrelen angeln|rolleyes .



|supergri |supergri |supergri :q :q :q |sagnix |muahah: |muahah: 

...lass mal, sonst bekommen wir den kahn nie voll!

Wulli


----------



## sunny (22. März 2006)

*AW: Ein Tag auf dem Dorschkutter Rügenland Teil 2*

Ok, ok, ich drück noch mal ne Auge zu  |supergri .

Aber bei der nächsten abfälligen Bemerkung ist er reif .


----------

